# New Dive Find - Booth & Sedgwick's / London / Cordial Gin



## BeachComber (Aug 11, 2016)

Hello everyone! 

I recently pulled this one out of the silt on a dive at about 15 feet deep. It was burried under two to three feet of silt. 

The bottle is embossed with "Booth & Sedgwick's / London / Cordial Gin". I am assuming the GIN is there although currently covered by the coral. The bottle is about 7.4 inches tall and 2.25 inches wide. The glass seems to be whittled yet in great condition. The color is of a deep black glass tone. The base looks like an iron pontil but I could be wrong. Although the bottle is covered in Coral, there is zero damage to this bottle. No cracks, no nips, no chips, nothing!

I've done some research on it but can't really find the exact info I am looking for. Although the bottle is embossed with London, research suggests that the bottle is actually American (really not sure). Also, it is hard to pinpoint a date for this bottle, company information, rarity, value, etc. If you guys have any info on this bottle at all it would be greatly appreciated.

Last question - What is your opinion on the coral? Should I remove the coral (in a safe maner as to not harm the bottle) or should I leave the coral on it? 

Thanks again!


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 11, 2016)

Wow wow wow!  1850's, put out by Simpson Brothers in New York but appears to have been primarily marketed for the California market.  In excellent condition these run about $750ish.  I would definitely leave the coral in place...it makes it a unique example and is part of the history of the bottle.  What a fantastic find!


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 11, 2016)

I just had to say wow again.  I love seeing finds like this!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Harry Pristis (Aug 11, 2016)

Great find!


----------



## RCO (Aug 11, 2016)

the coral looks odd but I guess if it was down there that long some is bound to grow on it . definity a neat find , to pull something out that old


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 11, 2016)

One day bottles down there will have fossilised coral on them. Should make bottles all the more interesting. LOL.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 12, 2016)

Great find!  Would love to see some larger pics of it.


----------



## BeachComber (Aug 12, 2016)

Hello all! Thanks so much for the feedback! As requested, please find larger pictures here. Thanks all!


----------



## botlguy (Aug 12, 2016)

Thank you for the larger pictures, I was going to ask also. I don't think it is Iron Pontiled (but maybe) but still very, very nice and surely 1850 - 60s. My plea: Please leave the coral on, the new buyer can remove it if desired but it can never be put back. To me it adds a LOT of character. Congratulations!
Jim


----------



## Bass Assassin (Aug 19, 2016)

Very nice bottle! Thanks for the story and the photos


----------

